# With a heavy heart



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I have just been informed that Rab aka Tamako has passed away this afternoon.

He was involved in a car accident. It was on the M1 by milton keynes.

Lost for words he was a lovely guy!


----------



## Daytona99 (Apr 16, 2016)

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I had heard about this and I must remind everyone please do not speculate. We will lock this otherwise.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks Toni. I hate to think of anyone finding out from a post on a forum. It understand it is on other channels. Very sad news.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yup was messaged 

sad news indeed


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

I’ve known Rab & his family for 15+ years now. Spoken to Farooq (his son) who confirmed it is true 
innalillahiwainnailaihirojiun


----------



## 4wdnoob (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow, this is really sad to read. He was always such a pleasant and active member always wishing us to stay safe. 

I don't do Facebook so this post is actually news to some of us. 

My heartfelt condolences to his family.


----------



## WarrenA (Jun 2, 2016)

Very sad news thoughts are with him and his family.


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Very sad news, was a lovely man. RIP RAB


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Very sad news. I never met Rab but he was a very active member on here and definitely a forum friend. My thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is sad news. 

I spoke to him some time back over the phone and he was an absolute gentleman and a family man too.

Inna lillahi was inna liilahi raja un.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very sad seemed a very nice guy and very helpful to the community.


----------



## r33brett (Apr 15, 2019)

I never met Rab but he has always been so helpful to me on here. Such sad news thoughts go to his family and close friends.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Innalillahi wainalrajioun.


----------



## Madmikexxx (Oct 20, 2019)

Such sad news 😞 RIP


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Very sad news


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I am shocked to hear this.
He was a true gentleman and a credit to the forum. RIP mate


----------



## JohnFK (Oct 30, 2019)

Sad news. Was always helpful. RIP.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilaihi raji’un. اِنّا لِلّهِ وَاِنّا اِلَيْهِ رَجِعُوْنَ


----------



## Tinyflier (Jun 13, 2012)

Shocked!

Rab and his son worked on my car couple of years ago and has since then freely given me some good advice - so sorry for his family to lose such a lovely gentleman.

David


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Just had my m3 ghosted by Rab couple weeks back . He was mr GTR he loved them . First used him 25 yrs or more back . Toad cat 1 was all the rage and he was the man to goto .
Will be sadly missed .

to God we belong to God we return
😔


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

This is shocking news. A great bloke who will be sadly missed. Sincere condolences to Farooq and his family. Ian


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

R.I.P Rab


----------



## AVBR35 (Jun 27, 2020)

Such very sad news
He was such a helpful and nice guy
Thoughts to his family and friends.


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Lost for words.....such a nice genuine helpful guy. Thoughts to his family, may he rest in peace. Sad day!


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Very sad news to lose one of the GT-R family.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Indeed, to God we belong to God we shall return. 

I didn't know Rab personally, but I would always read peoples post and how great his customer service was, I would always read on his Replies 'when ever your down in brum, your welcome to pop down for a cuppa', just from the odd shout outs I had read I realised what a Gent he was, thoughts go out to his family and friends, sad news for the community. 

It's nice to see all the community get together on this occasion and send their prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Gtr_isy (Oct 3, 2014)

So sad to hear... Inna lillahi wa inna ilaihi rajioon. RIP


----------



## gtr_was (Oct 11, 2011)

انا لله وانا اليه راجعوان 
كل نفس ذائقة الموات
May Allah have mercy on him &May Allah forgive his sins& May Allah grant him jannah.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Inna Lillahi wa inna ilayhi raji'un 

very sad news, met him and really lovely guy.


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

RIP 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Markys (Jan 4, 2020)

So sad, gave such great advise, a loss to his family and friends but also a great loss to the GTR community.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

So sad! RIP my friend


----------



## PaulcbaGtr (Apr 11, 2020)

Terrible news.
He was always very helpful on here to members reading his posts.
Sad loss


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear this earlier today, such a shame, was one of the most helpful guys here. Met him a few times at events and he did the tracker and ghost on my car. 
RIP dude, you'll be greatly missed, my condolences to the family.😓


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

RIP Rab🙏


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Very bad news, I spoke to Rab quit a bit never met him but was always a good guy, he will be missed.


----------



## R35 Boxer (Aug 12, 2012)

Rab was my neighbour and a very beautiful human being. He had time and respect for everyone. Our prayers are with Rab and his family. May god almighty grant them patience. ❤


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

From Canada, R.I.P. friend! Peace and Love sent out to his family. I will always remember him as I drive the Skyline!!!!!!


----------



## G-Zilla (Jul 15, 2017)

This genuinely sucks. I don't know him personally, but I just remember he made the thread wishing everyone a safe New Years and seemed to be looking forward to the new year. Seemed like a very nice guy.


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

G-Zilla said:


> This genuinely sucks. I don't know him personally, but I just remember he made the thread wishing everyone a safe New Years and seemed to be looking forward to the new year. Seemed like a very nice guy.


That's right G, sad isn't it. 

It just shows the reality of life, you just don't know whats around the corner, when your time is written, nothing anybody can do, a reality that we all shall face one day. I pray God Almighty protects us, and takes our souls whilst in a state of prayer.


----------



## Johnny R33 (Sep 11, 2020)

V-SpecII said:


> That's right G, sad isn't it.
> 
> It just shows the reality of life, you just don't know whats around the corner, when your time is written, nothing anybody can do, a reality that we all shall face one day. I pray God Almighty protects us, and takes our souls whilst in a state of prayer.


Amen Brother!!!!!


----------



## furiousgta (Oct 8, 2008)

Very shocked to read this terrible news. Rab bought a car from me in 2016 and was as honest and friendly as they come. My condolences go out to Rab’s family. RIP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadyGTR (Aug 20, 2017)

Rab was a nice and knowledgeable chap he and his son worked on both my cars, RIP.


----------



## Tiler (Mar 28, 2014)

RIP to Takamo. He was a world of help when bought my Gtr. 
It is a reminder to us all, to treat every day as if it’s your last.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Truly horrible news and such an integral part of this forum and the wider community for as long as I can remember posting here.

Always passionate and decent, could have a proper exchange of views without it ever being anything other than a discussion.

Always happy to help, advise and PM on all manner of interesting, obscure and fascinating facts for no gain to himself other than being a lover of the brand and the cars.

Will be a bloody sad miss. I am certain all the thoughts of all GT-R community across the board and wider car lovers are with the family.


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.

Thank you for all your kind words
Farooq


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

Farooq brother really sad news . All of us in the area are devastated hearing this sad news so sad just a shock , spoke to Arthur yesterday never had your number but if there’s anything you need or help in anyway let me know . 
take care and keep strong .

Allah grant your father paradise .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words
> Farooq


Hey Farooq
Like so many others we are stunned and saddened by your loss. If there is anything the GTR comminity can do at this time please let us know.
You and your family are in our thoughts

Mike


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words
> Farooq


Keep safe and I hope in time you will get over this sad time, John


----------



## G20NEY (Mar 1, 2014)

Absolutely gutted to read this post, I bought my 2nd GT-R from Rab and he is one of the nicest people I have ever come across. My thoughts go out to Farooq and his immediate family.


----------



## AdrianB (Jan 1, 2020)

Shocked by this. Rab was always a regular poster on this site and always so helpful to everyone. I didnt know him but you could just tell what a genuinely nice person he was. 

My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

R.I.P. Rab (Takamo). My thoughts and condolences go to Farooq (TEAM_KHAN) and the rest of your family, and friends and colleagues.

I think that the comments on this thread show how much Rab meant to people in the GT-R community. Such a lovely guy; kind and helpful. He was loved and will always be loved and remembered.


----------



## grouse (May 11, 2014)

Can't quite believe this, thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## JMacca1975 (Feb 2, 2016)

I’m floored by this; absolutely gutted tbh...I even whatsappd Rab this morning. He was a lovely bloke; had time in abundance for you whether friend or not. He and Farooq have worked on all of my cars, and had infinite patience no matter how much I questioned.
RIP Rab, you will be sorely missed by all that were lucky enough to know you. X


----------



## Blobbish (May 20, 2019)

I'm shocked, truly shocked. Rab fitted my GHOST, he even gave me half his lunch and an ice cream.

When I was having issues flashing the ECU for 4.25 he talked through the solution. Never a nicer guy.


----------



## R35Audio (Jul 9, 2002)

Terrible news. He was a geniune nice guy. RIP my friend


----------



## goldywaggon (Apr 23, 2014)

Wow just seen this! 

RIP Rab. Such a helpful guy, was intrested in helping me find a buyer for my R33 before i went into the R34. Seemed a really decent guy. Thoughts with all his family😔


----------



## Silverspeed (Nov 29, 2009)

RIP Rab.


----------



## Unimag (Aug 16, 2017)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words
> Farooq


Farooq - I am in total shock! I honestly can’t believe it.

From the depth of my heart, I am so saddened at yours and your family’s loss. My thoughts are with you all.

Most will not know but I bought Rab’s LM20 from him last year and during that day Rab, Farooq and their family welcomed me (and my manager who took me down) into their home. They very kindly made us lunch and made us feel very welcome.

I feel absolutely gutted and will think of him every time I get in the car. I have looked after the car very well and will continue to do so in his honour.

Please pass on my sincerest condolences to your family and trust me, he will never be forgotten

... and I was only going to call him the other day to ask for some advice updating the dashcam. I could kick myself now for not doing so. It would have been a great opportunity to catch up having not spoken for a while.


----------



## Din Viesel (Sep 12, 2015)

I don't post on here much & I'm not really a newbie but I feel compelled to post my respect to obviously a very well liked guy

I feel I know some of you indirectly for the way some post your threads

But to loose such a respected member in a blink of an eye

My heart goes out to his son, family and his friends


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

Previously I just said RIP as having only been on this forum a matter of a few days I wasn’t that knowledgeable on users.

That said I have gone back to the limited posts I have made already asking for advice & I noticed one constant...Takamo replying to almost everything offering his wealth of knowledge!

There are few people in this world that will always go out of their way to help others. Rab is one of those.

God bless you man & thanks for the help you’ve already given me. My condolences to his surviving family 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOvertaker (Oct 8, 2018)

Very sad news. He seemed like such a lovey guy and always forthcoming with great advice. One of the good ones sadly gone too soon. Rest easy my friend. Thought and prayers to his family at this harrowing time.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Heart breaking to hear this, 

lost for words.....

always had a smile on his face when i saw him at Santapod.

Inna lillahi waina ilayhi rajiun.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

In such sad times as these, it is possible for some good to come from the tragedy. As a collective this forum has an opportunity to pull together and recognise Rabs legacy. 

I wonder therefore if someone close to the family would be willing to ask Farooq or his kin if there is an organisation, charity or group we can support in his memory.
Perhaps the emergency services on the day (Air ambulance?) 

Then we can set up a fund to acknowledge his memory.

Please let me know

Mike


----------



## megalomaniac (May 12, 2005)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words
> Farooq


إِنَّا لِلَّٰهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ 

I am so sorry for your loss. Prayers to you and your family from the bottom of my heart brother


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> In such sad times as these, it is possible for some good to come from the tragedy. As a collective this forum has an opportunity to pull together and recognise Rabs legacy.
> 
> I wonder therefore if someone close to the family would be willing to ask Farooq or his kin if there is an organisation, charity or group we can support in his memory.
> Perhaps the emergency services on the day (Air ambulance?)
> ...


Hi Mike,

I've messaged Farooq and hopefully he'll get back to you when he has time.

Ian


----------



## TEAM_KHAN (Oct 8, 2007)

It's absolutely beautiful that my dad meant to such to so many people I would love to do something in my fathers memory. Besty you are an amazing individual it's a lovely idea I will speak with mook and we will get something together once my dad's funeral is done, if you have an idea please let me know I can't think at the moment


----------



## lionfish (Oct 29, 2018)

harry007 said:


> I have just been informed that Rab aka Tamako has passed away this afternoon.
> 
> He was involved in a car accident. It was on the M1 by milton keynes.
> 
> ...


----------



## lionfish (Oct 29, 2018)

Just seen this, so so sad. met him once to my alarm. We have also talked orange GTRs. He is the only chap I would have bought a car from without seeing it and parted with my cash before picking it up which speaks volumes about his honesty and integrity. It is not a fair world. RIP


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

"Grandad killed in M1 crash as he drove new Audi home - Birmingham Live" Grandad killed in motorway crash as he drove new Audi home

Life is so unfair. Collected the R8 hes wanted for ages and this happens.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

How tragic. 

My thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> It's absolutely beautiful that my dad meant to such to so many people I would love to do something in my fathers memory. Besty you are an amazing individual it's a lovely idea I will speak with mook and we will get something together once my dad's funeral is done, if you have an idea please let me know I can't think at the moment


Hi Farooq,
I saw you tried to call, please focus on your family at this time. When you are ready we can discuss some ideas. There's no rush, your dad was a big part of this site and honouring him is something that can happen when the time is right.

Stay strong, stay well and hopefully some of the love in this thread can keep you going.

Mike


----------



## archan (Apr 25, 2019)

Condolences from Sweden. Rab (Takamo) was truely helpful and shared our genuine passion for cars.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

Not feeling to well today and haven’t over the past few days, so not my spritely self, but this news has shook me to the core☹

My deepest condolences to you Farooq and to your family.

Inna lillahi wa inna ellahi rajioon

This is too close to home. Known Rab for a long time, shared passion of all things GTR and sound systems, all his family infact!

Spoke to Tarik and ‘P’ your cousins yesterday and day before.

Rab was always upbeat character, can honestly say I have never seen him angry, upset etc just a straightforward confident glass half full kind of guy, truly inspirational when l needed it most.

Helped me immensely when l bought my one and only r34 Gtr and was was always on hand with his mechanic should l have needed it in the early days.

Remember Rab when l first met him as a teenager when he and family used to frequent our place of business of yesteryear, he was more into car sound systems back then, WOW, now that’s along time ago☹

Trulely saddened.




Inna lillahi wa inna ellahi rajioon


----------



## DocT (Dec 17, 2014)

This is such sad news.

I was lucky enough to meet Rab at his business to install a tracker. He noticed another issue with my car which he set about fixing using a friends ramp so I could make my way home the same day. He was a true gent and I hope he rests in peace.

My thoughts are with his family at this difficult time


----------



## gtrintoon (Nov 16, 2014)

Shocked to hear this, such sad news. I never met Rab myself, but he was always quick to answer questions on the forums and give lots of great advice. My thoughts go out to his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## SteveWUK (Jul 7, 2020)

Truly shocking and sad news.
Rab only recently provided invaluable advice to me regarding the Ghost alarm on my car, all given freely to somebody he'd never met.
A great loss, I hope his family are holding up as best they can.


----------



## rbetts (Jul 8, 2019)

So sad to read this news. From my short time on this forum I could see how helpful Takamo was. RIP


----------



## -SeanS (Apr 10, 2012)

Echo all the comments so far on this, I never personally knew Rab, but having browsed the forum for a number of years and seen him commenting on threads (Some of my own) his good nature really came across. He was very clearly a true gent that would take the time to help anyone; The forum and community will be a lesser place without him. Very sad news and my condolences to Farooq and his family. RIP


----------



## harry007 (Feb 5, 2020)

I haven't shared what or where I was at the time. 

I was actually travelling that day on the M1 southbound. When the M1 suddenly shut down and we were diverted on to the A22. 

Not long after I got a call from Birmingham, telling me what had happened. I couldn't believe it, I was unable to process it. I immediately felt saddened of what I heard about Rab. 

But I was literally 20-30 mins behind but on the opposite side of the M1.

As an elder I looked up to him and on a few occasions took his advise on general matters. 

H


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Yes its hard to process and made worse by not really knowing what happened.
I know how much he wanted an R8 so to end this way seems so wrong. 

Certainly the forum seems much quieter without his input


----------



## besty (Apr 10, 2009)

harry007 said:


> I haven't shared what or where I was at the time.
> 
> I was actually travelling that day on the M1 southbound. When the M1 suddenly shut down and we were diverted on to the A22.
> 
> ...


These are difficult times but the news about Rab was terrible. He so loved his cars which makes this all the more tragic.


----------



## SKNAM (Nov 30, 2018)

Forum is definitely quieter without Rab. Been some really touching messages left on this thread, such was the impact he made. 

"Stay safe and enjoy the beast" was something I recall him saying to many a new owner. 

Truly a tragic loss.


----------



## manxgtr (Dec 15, 2013)

TEAM_KHAN said:


> Thank you guys for your kind words. To say I feel broken is a understatement, my dad was my best friend we have been threw literally everything together. I'm glad to see he left a good impression in people's heart. I will be carrying on my fathers legacy we spent the last 20 years working together (yes I am 30 myself) we have come so far I can't let him down.
> 
> Thank you for all your kind words
> Farooq


Farooq, my thoughts are with you and your family at this sad, sad, time, I messaged your dad when he advertised his gtr for sale at the end of last year, due to living in the Isle of Man and COVID it became too difficult logistically to buy the car , BUT , in doing my research I looked at many of his posts on here and came to the conclusion that he was a VERY genuine and honest person and would have had no issue buying his gtr unseen, (just the transportation to the Isle of Man that prevented it) , I was shocked and saddened when I saw the news , again my thoughts are with you and I hope Rab rests in peace, a true gent from what I have read


----------



## TalibGTR (Jul 3, 2017)

Inna lillahi wa inna ilayhi rajioon. Such a sad loss. Rab was a pillar of the GTR community. RIP!


----------



## Imran (May 6, 2017)

Inna lillah hi wa inna ilayhi rajioon. Really sad to hear about this. Farook hope you and family are all Ok at this difficult time. Remember to give charity on his behalf.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Shocked to hear the news. So sad and unfair. RIP Rab.


----------

